# May 2012 Member monthly Giveaway - UNCLAIMED



## Jim

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on May 9, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months prize giveaway is going to be a Bill Dance Hook Remover. You got to love the man, and you have to love his tools. I think this hook remover is the perfect size model!

Good luck to all eligible players!


----------



## Kochy

IN, Thanks!

Being number 1 prolly won't get picked eh. It'd be ironic if I did though.


----------



## lswoody

IN!!!!!


----------



## FFDOZIER

In


----------



## parkerdog

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In, Bill is the man


----------



## wihil

In! Bill IS the man. :mrgreen:


----------



## wcbond4

In


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN - Thanks


----------



## Jay415

In


----------



## 00 mod

IN

Jeff


----------



## River

IN


----------



## fender66

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN- lucky 13


----------



## vahunter

IN thanks again Jim!


----------



## crazymanme2

IN :roll:


----------



## Specknreds

In please!


----------



## redbug

in in in in in in in in i i in inini in i nininininini inininininininininininininininininininininin


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

In please


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN, this site is the best!


----------



## lovedr79

In please and thank 
You. I almost forgot about this


----------



## Rock

in....


----------



## charnley

In!


----------



## aeviaanah

In...thanks!


----------



## Brine

In!


----------



## Trapper02

In to win! 

Watch Bill every week, classic.


----------



## Johny25

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN thanks
Tim


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## Gramps50

IN

Thanks


----------



## JMichael

In.


----------



## BassGeek54

IN


----------



## HOUSE

IN
Bill Dance for president!


----------



## FishingCop

in...


----------



## Whiskers

In [-o<


----------



## bigwave

In, gotta love the Tennessee orange color too. Now I can only think of the trolling motor dance partner.....still laugh every time I think about that. He is the funniest fisherman in the world.


----------



## Hanr3

*IN*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Coach d

In. This is really cool.


----------



## Jim

This months first eligible winner is River! 

Congrats river! =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

Good job River :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Way to go ,River. Congrats.


----------



## Coach d

Congrats River!


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

Dang....I missed it by one!

Congrats River......


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D>


----------



## baldrob

Congrats River, those are nice to have around.


----------



## HOUSE

fender66 said:


> Dang....I missed it by one!
> 
> Congrats River......


Maybe you actually won but weren't eligible. Do you visit here often?
:---)


----------



## lswoody

Congrats!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

HOUSE said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....I missed it by one!
> 
> Congrats River......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you actually won but weren't eligible. Do you visit here often?
> :---)
Click to expand...


That explains a lot. Now I don't feel so bad. :roll:


----------



## vahunter

Congrats River!


----------



## wihil

Congrats River!

=D>


----------

